# alfalfa for honeybees



## jmgi (Feb 2, 2009)

Don't know anything about alfalfa other than it is good for honeybees to forage on. As a beekeeper, I'm looking to plant some for my bees. I also know that you can plant it in either the fall or spring. If I plant some this spring will it flower the first season? Also, is there a particular variety of alfalfa that would be more suited to my climate (lower Michigan) and more attractive to bees? Is there a variety that flowers more than others? I would greatly appreciate any help on this. John


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

If you plant this spring you will start to see flowers mid July.You should plant a winter hardy variety that goes dormant for winter.Once it blooms and goes to seed there won't be flowers in seed stage.I,m assuming you are not harvesting for hay just want the flowers for nectar.So maybe cut strips in rotation so you would have new flowers all summer.


----------



## jmgi (Feb 2, 2009)

swmnhay said:


> If you plant this spring you will start to see flowers mid July.You should plant a winter hardy variety that goes dormant for winter.Once it blooms and goes to seed there won't be flowers in seed stage.I,m assuming you are not harvesting for hay just want the flowers for nectar.So maybe cut strips in rotation so you would have new flowers all summer.


Thanks for the reply. So what you are saying is that after my whole plot flowers, I should cut sections of it in rotation so that the part that was just cut will send up new shoots to flower again, is that correct? Is there a variety that you know of that blooms earlier than others after planting from seed? Thanks again. John


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

jmgi said:


> Thanks for the reply. So what you are saying is that after my whole plot flowers, I should cut sections of it in rotation so that the part that was just cut will send up new shoots to flower again, is that correct? Is there a variety that you know of that blooms earlier than others after planting from seed? Thanks again. John


Correct,once you have a established field it will be bud stage end of May,10th bloom June 1,full bloom june 15 until july1-15? it will set seed pods.So you should have a month of bloosoms for the bees.Once you cut it it will grow back from ground and have fowers again in about 35-40 days.I'm thinking you are about same latitude as me mn/iowa line.Not a whole lot of differences in alfalfa maturities,5 days at most.I have a Standfast variety with fast growth about 3-5 days faster to mature.


----------



## mmaddox (Jun 3, 2008)

Alfafalfa, most of the clovers, and buckwheat are all plants we use for bees. Flowering dates will vary by planting dates (on new seedings), weather, and the species. We find that Buckwheat adds to the mix as it will flower in 60 days after planting. However Buckwheat will produce a darker, stronger honey, often favored by some, dis-favored by others. Do not overlook pines as a source, as well as many other choices.


----------



## hay wilson in TX (Jan 28, 2009)

Check with a bee keeper, but it is my understanding that bees do not relish alfalfa. The pistol in the bloom is cocked and when a bee visits the bloom the pistol is released and it hits the bee on the snout.

The solution is to have two sets of hives bodies. On set on alfalfa for a week or so and the other set on another nectar source. Then every few weeks swap the bees around.


----------

